# Attaching Plants



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Just wanted to request for some advice - is there any way to attach plants like anubias, ferns etc to the existing driftwood in my tank - I mean without taking the driftwood out of the tank ? Can I use some kind of a metal wire or something and after tieing the plant to the metal wire, I can just twist the wire on to the driftwood branches, without taking the wood piece out of the water ?

Actually I dont want to change or alter or upset the setup as I'm feeling satisfied with the placement etc... Is there any other way that I can attch the plants to the branches of the driftwood? Is there any net like device or metal mesh like thing for this purpose ?

Kindly advice. If its possible, then I'll just attch the anubias to my current dirftwood without disturbing anything...

Thanks a lot for everything !
Lots of Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can, it's just a little harder to do. Don't use any metal though. Try threading fishing line through/around the wood, then around the plant & tie in place. You could also get some of those plastic ties from the Dallor store & use them in the same manner.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can use galvanized staples, if the wood is soft enough to hand push the staples into the wood. Both zinc and iron are good for plants, so no toxic materials are involved. Personally, I have found it easier to remove the piece of wood, carefully, attach the plant with thread, and replace the wood back where it was before.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

You can also use cyanoacrylate glue aka superglue or krazy glue to glue rhizomes onto driftwood and rocks. The glue will eventually break apart in water and by the time it lets go, the plants should be attached to the wood/rock. be careful and don't use to much however as it will leave a visible white residue if you go too crazy with it.

I've used staples, rubber bands and zip ties as well as cotton thread. My preferred method as of late has been superglue with rubberbands to attach large pieces.

-Charlie


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

A rubber band or ponytail holder works. I've done that when I don't want to remove a piece of wood I'm attaching a rhizome to.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> You can also use cyanoacrylate glue aka superglue or krazy glue to glue rhizomes onto driftwood and rocks. The glue will eventually break apart in water and by the time it lets go, the plants should be attached to the wood/rock. be careful and don't use to much however as it will leave a visible white residue if you go too crazy with it.
> 
> I've used staples, rubber bands and zip ties as well as cotton thread. My preferred method as of late has been superglue with rubberbands to attach large pieces.
> 
> -Charlie


So to use the crazy glue do both pieces have to be dry or can they be wet?


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Doesn't matter. Water makes the crazy glue set. I tupically will just pull both pieces straight out of the water and start glueing.

One more thing if you decide to do this. You might want to use the gel type superglue as the normal kind is much more watery and tends to run.

-Charlie


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

trackhazard said:


> Doesn't matter. Water makes the crazy glue set. I tupically will just pull both pieces straight out of the water and start glueing.
> 
> One more thing if you decide to do this. You might want to use the gel type superglue as the normal kind is much more watery and tends to run.
> 
> -Charlie


Thanks I want to attach anubias to a rock.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I use thead, but admit sometimes it is a pain. Hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but got a question when attaching Anubias to driftwood. When attaching do you need to attach them close enough to the substate for the roots to grow into it? I left about an inch between roots and substrate is that ok?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My experience is that the roots will find the substrate in any case. They just grow around whatever the rhizome was attached to and keep going until they find the substrate. Some roots never seem to make it that far so they just grow in the water.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Sometimes you can tie the rhizome to a hidden weight and set it on the wood. I have used unobtrusive rocks or even a nail. Then the plant can be moved in the first couple weeks if the location isn't quite right.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a suggestion,

I once had a neighbor lady that worked in a kitchen at a local resturant, and she was always wearing one of those super fine "invisible hair nets" over her hair to keep it in place! 

They're made out of a nylon thread, and about the thickness of a human hair, only a lot stronger! it stretched to perfectly fit over her hair and stayed in place with the fine elastic sewn around the edge of the net. 

She once whipped the hair net off her head to carry 2 dozen eggs for a customer in it up from her chicken coop , after realizing she forgot her egg basket! It amazed me how strong the net was! And how quick thinking, and resourceful she was too! rayer:

I think these nets would be perfect for attaching mosses, ferns, Arubas, etc. to driftwood, substrate, and with the elastic edge that comes sewn on the netting, it's perfect for over rocks. The netting should be easy to cut to shape, and tie, weight down, butterfly clip, or wire over roots too. 
Put them over full mosses to very easily keep them in place, the moss can grow through the the netting, and the net will still be completely invisible. 

I believe she got them from a local hairdresser's cosmetic supply, and warehouse. They were only pennies each in cost. And come in assorted sizes, and hair color shades. I'm sure you can probably get them through any beauty salon, or any place that sells hair products!


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I use the lead weights that come with new plants. This has been very effective, even when I can't quite wrap it all the way around something it still helps weigh it down.


----------

